# Wingfoot Tourney



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone know any details, like when is check in and how much?


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

I believe check in at 6 at the lodge on February 22


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Here is a link

https://www.facebook.com/akroncanto...8790255&set=gm.483755911734654&type=1&theater


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

How many ppl you think will show up? Kinda sounds like the Wingfoot ice fishing glory days are over. Ppl put the hammer on the crappie alil to much


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

ballast said:


> How many ppl you think will show up? Kinda sounds like the Wingfoot ice fishing glory days are over. Ppl put the hammer on the crappie alil to much


Ya I have yet to even see one of those elusive crappie this year on 4 trips out! I'm no expert tho. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

How's the ice held up? I was planning on going to the tourney tomorrow with my son and want to make sure nothing strange has happened to the ice conditions.

I've only ice-fished this lake a couple of times and have had very limited success. Hopefully some of you Wingfoot-regulars will be there tomorrow and can offer some tips. 

Should I be picking up some small minnows?

Thanks.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Lil' Rob said:


> How's the ice held up? I was planning on going to the tourney tomorrow with my son and want to make sure nothing strange has happened to the ice conditions.
> 
> I've only ice-fished this lake a couple of times and have had very limited success. Hopefully some of you Wingfoot-regulars will be there tomorrow and can offer some tips.
> 
> ...


I have done best on wax worms, but minnows are always nice to have. You never know what will be working. Curious of the ice conditions myself. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Lil' Rob said:


> How's the ice held up? I was planning on going to the tourney tomorrow with my son and want to make sure nothing strange has happened to the ice conditions.


Ice was fine Thurs. out from the main Park and assume would be Sat. but no guarantees.  Didn't measure but probably about 8" of good ice under a few inches of crap. Some areas had a thin crust over slush you'd break thru walking. Plenty of areas had several inches of sloppy slush so be prepared for that but much of that could be gone by then. Most shore ice still had snow cover. You'll need to watch for old holes and take the usual precautions.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got some wax worms left, and plenty of maggots. Then I've got an assortment of jigs, ants, etc. that I do alright with on bluegill and crappie. I've also got some small jigging raps and some type of small jigging spoons, but have never had any success with them...maybe too much jigging or not enough.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I've heard they are catching a lot of crappie in the back bay. Coming out of the pavillion you turn left. Supposed to be a few deep holes back there. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

That Bay on the east end is loaded with fish right now!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

How did the tournament end up?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Go to post #3 and see link with photos and results, looks like 10 crappie at over 5lbs, with e few other 4lb+ baskets. 
Sure wouldn't have needed an auger out there today!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Can't seem to find link once on the page is open


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Its in the lower right but you still have to be able to login as a facebook member.  Perhaps someone can copy some of it here.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Same here couldn't find the results 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiotoad1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I fished the tourney on Saturday. The ice was still great. Good turn out. Good cause. Good day! I will do it again next year. Thanks guys.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2win took 1st, steelhead fever 2nd, and fish2wins buddy Matt took 3rd! I went to weigh in after work.I cant remember weights off my head but I believe fish2win had 5.5 lbs for 10 fish and steelhead fever had a half lb less...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Really ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard that they might rename that lake Team Lovin Life and F2W cuz they...DOMINATED THAT TOURNEY!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovin was a fishing machine that day!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Really ?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


lol thats exactly what i said....


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

lovin life said:


> Really ?





Steelhead Fever said:


> lol thats exactly what i said....


So can someone please post the actual results for us non-facebook folks?


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

From FB

"What a GREAT DAY!!! The 4th Annual Ice Out Hunger Icefishing Tournament is in the books. We had 68 people take place in the tournament, and many caught fish. There was a variety of sizes and species ranging from small to large. Bluegill, crappie, yellow perch, largemouth bass, catfish and even a walleye (which got off at the hole). 1st place = 10 fish (all crappie) 5.70 lb by Mark Gordon/Sean Carlin. 2nd Place = 10 fish (all crappie) Mario Chance 5.0 lb. 3rd Place = Matt Alpe...r 10 fish (9 crappie, 1 bluegill) 4.93lb. The youth winner was Robbie Rozich w/ 10 bluegill @ 2.27lb. 2nd youth was Emma Mae Memmer w/8 fish (5 gills, 3 perch) .58lb. 3rd Place Youth was Franklin Grayley with two fish ( bluegill, perch) @ .39lb. The winners all got trophies. Great food, great fellowship, awesome weather (though breezy) and we raised over $2600 for the Akron Canton Regional Foodbank! Thanks to everyone who came out, everyone who donated prizes and food for everyone, and especially my friend Walt "Captain Angry" Pantea for all his hard work and help. I will post a full list of those who weighed in on the Ice Out Hunger FB page. Your donations will get turned into over 10,000 meals for those in need. I always say outdoors-folks have the biggest hearts and you all proved it once again today. Thank you very much."


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks EJH.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats to the winners! Wish I could have been there. I don't think I could have beat yeah though!


----------

